# 24-70 II in April? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6151" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6151"></a></div>
<p><strong>The end in sight?</strong>

A good source says “I’d be surprised to see the next 24-70 not announced in April”. The source does caution things could go awry because of these apparent lens delays.</p>
<p>The source also says the lens will be “with IS”.</p>
<p>I look forward to the end of the speculation on this lens.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## KWSW (Mar 8, 2011)

April announcement means by the time it hits local shores (SG) could be 3 months or even longer later with the all the delays in lens these days?

Well honestly I am very satisfied with the current one (UZ code) and unless its a confirm IS, I might just continue using the current one since its been very decent on my 7D.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2011)

Why does this rumor seem so believable, this time and every time? 

In any case, I look forward to the $2000 price and the year wait it will require to get one on a rebate status. 

Mostly I look forward to having a fast zoom in this range. I bet Canon lightens it up a bit too. Without IS many people will not feel compelled to upgrade. Canon knows this. 

The bigger question becomes will we see a new DSLR announced alongside?


----------



## MK5GTI (Mar 8, 2011)

so far, i like my brother's Sigma HSM version of the 24-70 better than my Canon 24-70, hopefully the version 2 will be optically better!


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 8, 2011)

My question is whether this lens is being introduced to improve optical quality or to improve operation when new cameras are used in video modes. I own a current 24-70 and I can't imagine trying to zoom with it while taking video footage. It has been rumored that Canon will be introducing new video-oriented EF lenses in the near future. Could this be the first? One thing they might do is modify the EF lens mount to add power zoom functionality.

Just a conjecture.


----------



## clicstudio (Mar 8, 2011)

*I want a 24-105 F2.8 IS!!*

I own a 24-70 F2.8L. My favorite lens but sometimes the zoom falls short...
I rented a 24-105 F4.0 L to test it out. I love the range but the lens is not good enough:
First of all, the hood is badly designed; there is noticeable light leak from backlit sources. I tried using the hood from my 24-70 and it vignettes at 24mm so no can do.
Second, the hood is attached to the front of the lens. You zoom in and out and the whole hood moves with it. The 24-70 has a fixed hood so you don't see the lens expanding when u zoom. Much neater and the lens is more protected from bumping while fully extended.
Sharpness is comparable but I believe the 24-70 at F8.0 is sharper.
Also the 24-70 is heavier.
The 24-105's IS works really well. Shooting handheld at 1/30 is not a problem.

So, my dream lens: 24-105 F2.8L IS priced at around $1500 should be fair...


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2011)

It would be about 3.1 lbs. Lots of people I know would walk around with that all day though. 

Here's to dreaming. :


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got to say, I've used this lens a good bit and I'm not sure if I see the benefit of adding IS. So far I haven't noticed how IS would make it better. I'm not sure the focal range justifies it.

But, hopefully a MkII comes out so I can get the MkI cheaper.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see Canon making this lens video optimized. None of the other recent releases have been. This lens has been on the short list for updating for quite some time: as long as I have been following canon rumors at least. Since 2006 or so. I'll be able to unload my 24-105 if this comes out. I'll miss the range, sure, but it'll force me to carry my 70-200 2.8 II more. 



Bob Howland said:


> My question is whether this lens is being introduced to improve optical quality or to improve operation when new cameras are used in video modes. I own a current 24-70 and I can't imagine trying to zoom with it while taking video footage. It has been rumored that Canon will be introducing new video-oriented EF lenses in the near future. Could this be the first? One thing they might do is modify the EF lens mount to add power zoom functionality.
> 
> Just a conjecture.


----------



## LuCoOc (Mar 8, 2011)

Justin said:


> I don't see Canon making this lens video optimized. None of the other recent releases have been. This lens has been on the short list for updating for quite some time: as long as I have been following canon rumors at least. Since 2006 or so. I'll be able to unload my 24-105 if this comes out. I'll miss the range, sure, but it'll force me to carry my 70-200 2.8 II more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the new supertelephoto lense have this "power-focus"


----------



## Breach (Mar 8, 2011)

That's more like it. Then again I'll have to sell my current 24-70...


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 8, 2011)

neech7 said:


> If it is going to have IS, then it won't be called a Mark II. If, like your title says, it's the 24-70 II, then it won't have IS. So which is it?
> 
> As for the argument that a 24-70 doesn't need IS, AGAIN, FOR THE LAST TIME, video shooters need and appreciate it, and both the 17-55 and 18-55 have IS and why aren't people whining about those two lenses having it?




Well, I guess my line of thinking is that the 24-70 f2.8 is pretty dang heavy anyway. Doesn't seem like the ideal video lens anyway. I agree that IS is very useful (if not required) for video but I would want to do much video work with this lens away unless it was on a tripod.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 8, 2011)

Sure IS would be great. I loved it on the 17-55 2.8 IS when I was using APS-C

The 24-70 is already big and heavy for this range. I would prefer a 24-50 2.8 IS with excellent IQ in a smaller, lighter package. I can always use the 70-200, or an 85 to get tighter.

I doubt I'll get one of these. I'll get the 24 1.4 II first, and hopefully a redesigned 35 1.4 (or 1.2), or an updated 50 1.2 if it comes out. f2.8 isn't bright enough for really low light, nor is it always shallow enough DOF. Furthermore, the 70-200 2.8 IS II is the only FF f2.8 zoom currently available that is actually sharp enough at 2.8 , but the primes are very sharp by f2.8
.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 8, 2011)

I still think the logical thing to do (which almost precludes it from happening), is for them to split the line. Bring out a 24-70/2.8 II with greater resolving power to match modern sensor densities, *and* a 24-70/2.8 IS version for those that need it. It's a good strategy for the 70-200/2.8, makes just as much sense on the 24-70. I also strongly believe the 16-35/2.8 could benefit from this as well.

In the f/4 space though, and I'm primarily thinking of the 24-105/4 IS here, while I think that lens could also use an update, I don't see room in the lineup for a non-IS version. In fact I'm really hoping to see a MkII released as a kit lens for the 5D3.

Along the same line, I don't see why there's a non-IS version of the 70-200/4, besides historical context. So maybe I'm just way off base.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 8, 2011)

To the above poster frustrated with HD video in stills camera. I can see where you are coming from. 

But for Canon, video is being so stressed on the 5D3 is because one of the main reasons why the 5D2 sold so many copies is because it was the first camera with HD video that your could change lenses, get a nice shallow DOF and actually afford to buy. 

Here in LA, I work in Television and know numerous people who have bought the 5D and 7D only because of the video. The stills aspect was just a bonus.

The race is on now between Sony, Canon and Panasonic to make excellent Still / video hybrids because it's basically the future. Nikon is the only hold-out on the video thing, and I feel people are starting to by-passing Nikon because of the video issue.

Canon sees this new market they accidentally created and they need jump on it because they are already falling behind Panasonic. Canon was really surprised by how many people embraced the 5d2 video.

Plus, I'm sure the video presents a new, interesting challenge for Canon engineers. Still cameras are already really good, but for affordable pro HD video, it's still really just getting started.

I just hope the 5D3 video is a big step up from the 5d2, or else Canon will lose the market for sure.

I'm sure the stills and video can co-exist and both sides will win.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2011)

But zooming af optimization is vastly different than prime AF optimization. I don't think they are comparable. But I'm open to being proven wrong...



LuCoOc said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see Canon making this lens video optimized. None of the other recent releases have been. This lens has been on the short list for updating for quite some time: as long as I have been following canon rumors at least. Since 2006 or so. I'll be able to unload my 24-105 if this comes out. I'll miss the range, sure, but it'll force me to carry my 70-200 2.8 II more.
> ...


----------



## BlackEagle (Mar 8, 2011)

If I am not remembering wrong there were numerous rumors suggesting that 24-70 II would be released with the 5d mark III and that it would be the new kit lens for the new 5d camera. So, does the latest rumor mean that 5d mark III will also come out in April or does it mean that 24-70 will not be the kit lens for the new 5d. Any ideas guys and gals?


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2011)

The price of that kit would be shocking. Canon doesn't even include the 24-70 lens in kits for what i can only assume is the same reason.




BlackEagle said:


> If I am not remembering wrong there were numerous rumors suggesting that 24-70 II would be released with the 5d mark III and that it would be the new kit lens for the new 5d camera. So, does the latest rumor mean that 5d mark III will also come out in April or does it mean that 24-70 will not be the kit lens for the new 5d. Any ideas guys and gals?


----------



## fotoworx (Mar 9, 2011)

All my lenses and extenders are slowly but surely being made "old" generations.

Doesn't stop them working of course, but it's not the same feeling as owning the "latest".


----------



## bvukich (Mar 9, 2011)

They may get released at the same time (would be nice), but the 24-70 is too expensive, and too specialized to be a kit lens.

I would suspect that most people that would get the kit would be significantly less likely to own any existing L glass, and would need a high quality general purpose lens. The 24-105 f4L IS is a much better (subjective, I know) general purpose lens, and what they would benefit the most from having if it's their only L.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 9, 2011)

bvukich said:


> They may get released at the same time (would be nice), but the 24-70 is too expensive, and too specialized to be a kit lens.



Actually, the local Nikon (Taiwan) did release a D700 kit which came with the Nikon 24-70:

http://www.coolpix.com.tw/shop/shop_eye_detail.php?Shop_Eye_ID=48

So I won't be surprised if an upcoming 5D3 would appear with the 24-70L II ;D


----------



## bvukich (Mar 9, 2011)

ronderick said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > They may get released at the same time (would be nice), but the 24-70 is too expensive, and too specialized to be a kit lens.
> ...



Dare I ask how much? $4k+?


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 9, 2011)

I doubt if I'd buy a kit with a 24-70 unless it was discounted enough that I could resell it to subsidize the cost of the body. I've come to prefer primes to zooms, and f/2.8 is not as fast as I often need in dark venues. I returned my 70-200mm f/2.8 MK II for that reason.

I'm guessing $2000-$2200 for one with IS, but it might be a couple of hundred less. Price does not seem to matter, buyers line up to get the latest lenses and backlogs run several months before the pipeline gets full. Then, when all the early adopters have one, the price will drop 10%.

However, I'm certain that many will buy one and love it, I am burned out after having five of the existing 24-70mm L's that were only fair.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 9, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> I doubt if I'd buy a kit with a 24-70 unless it was discounted enough that I could resell it to subsidize the cost of the body. I've come to prefer primes to zooms, and f/2.8 is not as fast as I often need in dark venues. I returned my 70-200mm f/2.8 MK II for that reason.
> 
> I'm guessing $2000-$2200 for one with IS, but it might be a couple of hundred less. Price does not seem to matter, buyers line up to get the latest lenses and backlogs run several months before the pipeline gets full. Then, when all the early adopters have one, the price will drop 10%.
> 
> However, I'm certain that many will buy one and love it, I am burned out after having five of the existing 24-70mm L's that were only fair.



I've come around to a similar ideology. I plan on getting the 5D3 kit, hopefully with a newly updated 24-105 f/4L IS, as soon as it's released. That'll cover my general/walk-around/vacation zoom quite nicely. If I need fast, that's what primes are for.

Hmmm, price guessing... I'd put the 24-70 f/2.8L II at $1699 list, and the 24-70 f/2.8L IS at $2349 list.


----------



## olav (Mar 9, 2011)

Justin said:


> The price of that kit would be shocking. Canon doesn't even include the 24-70 lens in kits for what i can only assume is the same reason.
> With Calumet germany the mk2 plus 24-70 kit is roughly 400$ more than the 24-105 kit while the lense itself are roughly the same price!


----------



## Flake (Mar 9, 2011)

I think everyone will breath a sigh of relief when this is finally launched and then take a sharp intake of breath when they see the price!


----------



## ronderick (Mar 9, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Dare I ask how much? $4k+?



Well, the price was from six months back... roughly USD 4333.

There's about USD 130 difference between the kit and buying the lens/body seperately, so I guess
it makes some sort of economical sense.


----------



## drummstikk (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: I want a 24-105 F2.8 IS!!*



clicstudio said:


> So, my dream lens: 24-105 F2.8L IS priced at around $1500 should be fair...



24-70 is the most uninteresting zoom range I can think of. As a big fan of the 24-105 4.0, I agree a 24-105 2.8 would be a "dream" lens.

However, a $1500 price tag for such a lens would be much more than "fair." That would be an unimaginable steal. I'd expect such a lens to *EASILY* top $1800, maybe $2000, at least on initial introduction. Nearly doubling the zoom range and adding IS will jack up the price much more that a mere $200 or so.

The price would possibly drift downward a bit later after the initial "gotta have it now no matter how much I get boned on the price" crowd is worked through the pipeline. I would drool over it but would not be terribly likely to buy one. My current 24-105 4.0 performs very well for me and the bump to 2.8 would not be a huge advantage for the work I do.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 20, 2011)

Seriously, what is the delay on this lens? I sold my 24-70 like last year when the rumors where flying thinking I wouldn't be without one for long! Boy was I wrong!


----------



## mogud (Mar 20, 2011)

Given the current situation in Japan and the Canon plants, I would be very surprised if any of the rumored Canon lenses will be announced for quite awhile. I certainly wouldn't be selling anything until announcements were official from Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2011)

prestonpalmer said:


> Seriously, what is the delay on this lens? I sold my 24-70 like last year when the rumors where flying thinking I wouldn't be without one for long! Boy was I wrong!



Was that last year when it was a sure thing, or the year before that when it was a sure thing, or the year before _that_ when it was a sure thing? Now when it's not released this year either, we can blame the earthquake and tsunami, but the reality is this lens seems to be perpetually 'about to be released' and never actually is.


----------



## zalmagor (Mar 21, 2011)

mogud said:


> Given the current situation in Japan and the Canon plants, I would be very surprised if any of the rumored Canon lenses will be announced for quite awhile. I certainly wouldn't be selling anything until announcements were official from Canon.



Had I sold my EF 15mm f/2.8 when the EF 8-15mm f/4 was announced as released ("The Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM lens is expected to be available in January of 2011"), I would be six months without a lens, and still not knowing when I'll get it.

All the more so for unannounced lenses.


----------

